# Texas meetup #2....



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

So Max & Brian,

Are you guys up for another meet, maybe next weekend?


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Captain Fred said:


> So Max & Brian,
> 
> Are you guys up for another meet, maybe next weekend?



Mike, so far to my knowledge I have nothing planned for next weekend...... lmk when you might want to get together bro.

I've got some work to do to Shawn's Tjet El Camino to get it ready for this coming weekend......

AND, I've got my last Claus Heupel VW Bug that I'm working on......hopefully it'll turn out to be one of my racers :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

I was thinking that Saturdays would be better than Sundays. Then I wouldn't have to worry about getting ready for work early next morning. I would have been game for this weekend, but I had an extra busy week and haven't been feeling well, so I just stayed home and got some extra rest.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Captain Fred said:


> I was thinking that Saturdays would be better than Sundays. Then I wouldn't have to worry about getting ready for work early next morning. I would have been game for this weekend, but I had an extra busy week and haven't been feeling well, so I just stayed home and got some extra rest.


This weekend was definately out for me......bad,bad weekend for me.....

I'd definately prefer Saturdays over Sundays for the exact reason you mentioned...work the next day  

I'll talk with Janet tonight and let her know that we're planning to run some slots next weekend.....


----------



## MaximuM (Jan 31, 2007)

Saturday sounds good. Ive hooked in Brians power supply,All four lanes have a very healthy 17V, no fires...yet.  Ill have the hook-in terminals in this week. Saturday we'll design an equal distance track config. Still waiting on LT components.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Cool beans, so Saturday it is then. I know that Shawn can't make it this time....he's got some community service to take care of. which is ok, because my time in the evening to work on slots so far is stretched. 

I didn't get home until late last night.....and I've gotta run by the hospital tonight for a few minutes... and my friend Geno from Colorado is coming in tonight.... 

Looking forward to running some slots though...... anyone feel like doing some BBQ too?

Mike, I do want that WT Camaro bro...and those bodies that you're holding for me...... I've just had a rough time financially and otherwise since I last met with you.....so my cash has been beyond strapped.


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

Brian, those cars aren't going anywhere, so whenever you're ready they'll be waiting. Max, sounds good. I've never run on anything but wall warts, so it should be nice. 

BBQ is always good, but I'll fine whether we eat or not. I just don't eat chicken wings. I could bring some liquid refreshments if you guys are interested. Early afternoon or....?

I'll bring a slightly different mix of cars this time. I haven't had a chance to oil & go over any of my fleet yet. It's been a busy week and I've been under the weather for the last few days. I should be in pretty good shape by Saturday though.


----------



## MaximuM (Jan 31, 2007)

Alrighty, anytime after noon will be fine. Haha Mike, Ill make sure to eat a HUGE pile a wings in front of you some time Heh heh. (Note: Never eat undercooked chicken  ) Hah. Please bring what sale items you can Mike, Ill browse them. :thumbsup: BBQ hmm, my pit is really a 1 or 2 person but Ill make sure we eat, there are plenty of squirrels around here. Lmao, Ill come up w/ something.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

LMAO....Squirrel is actually pretty good :thumbsup: 

Saturday afternoon sounds good to me too...... I've gotta hit a salvage yard either Friday after work or early Saturday morning for that clutch fluid line for my truck.

Just lookin' to have a damn good time hanging out again running some slots..... 

I've got a few new tools to show off to ya to Mike


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

MaximuM said:


> Alrighty, anytime after noon will be fine. Haha Mike, Ill make sure to eat a HUGE pile a wings in front of you some time Heh heh. (Note: Never eat undercooked chicken  ) Hah. Please bring what sale items you can Mike, Ill browse them. :thumbsup: BBQ hmm, my pit is really a 1 or 2 person but Ill make sure we eat, there are plenty of squirrels around here. Lmao, Ill come up w/ something.


Wings don't gross me out or anything, I just don't care for them. I've had squirrel before. I'm actually pretty open minded when it comes to food. Ever had BBQ (not sure how to spell)raccoon? I have. Anyways, I'm not too worried about eating. I'm more interested in playing with little cars.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Well, today was another GREAT afternoon and evening filled with GREAT food,alcohol,laughs,friends and SLOTS!!!!! :thumbsup: 

Thank GOD I finally am getting to know my way around tweaking a Tjet chassis. I built up a chassis for my last Claus Heupel VW Bug body I had....and it turned out to be a SCORCHER! 

I shot a few pics...... and Max even set up his digital camera and shot a couple of short videos....one of which shows me slamming my VW bug straight into the camera lense :freak: 

Hopefully Max can get those vids uploaded soon......

Here are the pics.....

First, Max's track and table.....

















And pics of us ......

Max AKA "Maximus" on the left,then Mike AKA "Captain Fred", and me 








Here's a pic with Max,Mike, and my buddy Shawn.....who isn't a Hobbytalk member yet...but I'm sure once he gets his first pc online this next week will be joining us here 









I had a GREAT time guys....... 

Brian


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

Don't tease us - give us a hint of how it went! A full report!


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Wingless Wonder said:


> Don't tease us - give us a hint of how it went! A full report!


Well, honestly, we don't have any track timing set up yet.....and our lap lengths aren't really even at this point.....so we're pretty much just messing around still.

Mike and I were/are the only really somewhat experienced slotters at this point. Max is soaking up info like a sponge.....and coming along fast since working on his track.

Shawn is still real green.....but LOVES the hobby....and once he gets his pc up and going will be coming along like a freight train too I'm sure 

Then there's another friend of ours from work....Jayson, but at this point he's only able to come over on the rare occasion.....but LOVES slots also.

My dad is also a novice slotter......and hasn't been able to make it out just yet.....he's been busy with work and odd stuff lately.

We're growing.......just need a bit more time before we get real serious.

As for the racing, my Tjet bug whipped ass last night...and I ran on the longer lap length outside lane :tongue:


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

*Meetup #2.....*

I had a great time! I need to start taking my camera along too. The "bug in the corner pocket" video was an excellent shot (sorry about your front end Brian!).
That little slammed T-jet bug of Brian's was running neck in neck with the magnet cars. I was impressed! 

I think I showed up around 2-3 pm and left around 10-11 pm. Time flies when your having fun. We're still in the developmental stages right now, but we're moving right along. Max has the power situation well under control. I like the way he has set up the driver stations. Thanks to Brian for bringing all of us together and thanks to Max for hosting the best meetup yet. I think we have a good group going here. I'm sure it will only get better!


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Mike, no problem on the bug front end....lol, that's just racin' bro :thumbsup: 

I need to try and get a bunch of those bug bodies from Claus.......they simply ROCK for customs...and obviously racing too hehehehhe

I need to get my room cleaned out considerably in order to set my track up......and I plan to start doing that today.

I sure wish that my dad and Jayson could have made it out.


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

*Bug bodies...*

I need a Herby. I'm not much of a painter though.

I started cleaning my bedroom hobby area today. I've got some work yet to do on the garage before I can even think about getting another track set up out there. I'm setting up a small test track in here so I can get started on the lap counter & power supply configuration. I'm just going with multiple wall warts for now. I was thinking that my big track would be somewhat like what I had when we were running laps over here a couple of years ago. You guys are welcome to give me any imput (since you'll likely be running on it too).

I also just swapped out my old monitor with a 19" viewable one (the wife got a new flat panel one). I need to get my camera re-installed on my system, as well.


----------



## MaximuM (Jan 31, 2007)

Haha, Yes the meet was great! Brians bug ran like a banshee! Knocked her tooth out in heated test runs! Mike brought a nice selection of goodies and bought a couple of new JL's. Thx Mike! Shawn had a ball and picked up some goodies from Mike as well. The food and brews were excellent. The video cracks me up hah. Is it possible to upload videos directly to this thread. Under 'manage attachments', It doesnt list any video formats ext's under 'valid file extensions'. Ill put it up if Im able to do it. :thumbsup:


----------



## MaximuM (Jan 31, 2007)

Mike brought a nice selection of goodies and bought a couple of new JL's. QUOTE]


Correction: I bought a couple of goodies from Mike. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

Sounds like you guys had fun, which is the important thing. You can start timing once you guys are all even up. :thumbsup:


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Max, I'm not sure and I really doubt that HT has the capacity to host videos. 

You'll probably just have to upload them to "youtube" or etc. first....then post the link.....


As for being even up before we get to the lap timing.....well, I saw get lap timing going...and I'll take the longer lap outer lane to help even things up....because I doubt that the bug gets slower....lol.... :tongue:


----------



## MaximuM (Jan 31, 2007)

Heres the vid from Saturday evening. Enjoy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5Z7zZ5sgKU


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Max, that video is hilarious bro.....and your editing was a riot.....you guys gave me so much crap last night for my crazy laugh....but hell man, I had a ton of fun.....and that laugh is how you guys can tell :tongue:


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*laugh...*

TX,

The laugh was just a scare tactic wasen't it.LOL
Blowed a tooth in testing...Turn down the Nitro....  
Sounds like you guys are gettin it going pretty well there.
Makes me want to vacation in texas...


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

Nice edit indeed! :thumbsup: 

I gotta learn how to use my camera. I'm looking forward to meetup #3.


----------



## MaximuM (Jan 31, 2007)

Haha hell yeah, Brian, your laugh cracks me up. That vid is pretty damn funny. Yes Gear, its a preliminary set-up. Final track config is pending. Its a project in the making thanks to Brian for the power supply and track and Mike for the PC and car dealership hah. :thumbsup:


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

gear buster said:


> TX,
> 
> The laugh was just a scare tactic wasen't it.LOL
> Blowed a tooth in testing...Turn down the Nitro....
> ...



Dude, I always laugh like that when I'm having fun...lol ......and yeah, there was a bit of alcohol involved with Saturday night's racing.....but oddly, I wasn't hammered....

That friggin' bug of mine hauled though.......those cars in the vid that I was racing were all magnet cars.......and I was on the longer lap outer lane.....so I'd say she ran pretty friggin' decent.

Max kept laughing saying "hell, here comes the bug again" :tongue:


----------



## MaximuM (Jan 31, 2007)

Lmao, that bug was the star of the show! Nice little runner.


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

I need to buy an assortment of upgrade :devil: parts and some slotcar tools!


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

MaximuM said:


> thanks to Brian for the power supply and track



Max, GLAD to help.....I'm just glad to finally have a great group of guys to run some laps with.......and I KNOW Mike is too :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

TX Street Racer said:


> and I KNOW Mike is too :thumbsup:


Heck yes! I'm getting into it!

I had tried to establish a slotcar group on MY Space just a short while ago, but the only contact was from a dealer who only sold the larger scale stuff. I ended up shutting it down.

It's nice to have a local group to get together with. We seem to be gaining a little momentum. I hope we can continue to expand.


----------

